# Formal Introduction (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (Sep 21, 2010)

Well, I finally named the chicks. 
Here they are...






Sonya is the bravest of the chicks. 







They will all now take things from my hand, through the wire... But, they are not as "skiddish" as before. Spartacus can walk right by the pen, and they don't even move away anymore.


----------



## glenolam (Sep 21, 2010)

I love teenage chicks!


----------



## jas (Sep 22, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> I love teenage chicks!


----------

